# Les paul PCB wiring help please.



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Decided today that the bridge BB pro in my les paul studio faded had to go, so I pulled the JB out of my yamaha.

Herein lies the problem, there are 5 wires coming from the Jb red, white, black, green and uncovered silver. The Burstbucker was hooked up via molex connector the the pcb in the les paul. Being the shoot first, ask questions later kinda guy I am, I chopped off the connector, but there were only 2 wires (green, and black) coming from the BB. So I guess, which wires go where?

https://picasaweb.google.com/CaryBilcowski/February142012


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

nevermind, duncan's website helped me out here (black to black, green and silver to green, red and white together and taped off), now my problem involves the bb screws being too small for the JB, but i'm getting tired and sloppy, i'll get back on this tmw.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Done, I just borrowed some screws from a loaded strat pickguard I had kicking around. The JB is in the bridge now. I've gotta say I was hoping for a different sound. It isn't as bright/harsh sounding as the burstbucker pro, but lost some of that "3D" sound. I'm going to play around with pup height and see if I can dial it in where I want it, but I might end up soldering the harness back onto the BB at this rate. Dammit!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to hang out in the Seymour Duncan (SD) forum and the Pearly Gates pickups were always popular with LP owners.
The forum members there wee always trading and selling pickups and I got some great deals privately...just a thought.

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/humbucker/vintage-output/shpg1_pearly_ga/

Maybe there are other SD pickups that interest you.

Good Luck with finding something you like.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Cary said:


> Done, I just borrowed some screws from a loaded strat pickguard I had kicking around. The JB is in the bridge now. I've gotta say I was hoping for a different sound. It isn't as bright/harsh sounding as the burstbucker pro, but lost some of that "3D" sound. I'm going to play around with pup height and see if I can dial it in where I want it, but I might end up soldering the harness back onto the BB at this rate. Dammit!


get a pair from J S Moore and never look back!!

very happy with my set. they're bright but not harsh (a common complaint about the BB Pros is the harshness)

the JB is a hot rodded PAF, so its quite a bit hotter than your BBs, which is probably why you're losing that 3D tone you mention. sell the BB and JB and you'll have more than enough for a replacement J S Moore. or whatever other pick up you want.


----------

